# Upper Big Tujunga Canyon Road?



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Is it open? Has anyone been on it lately?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Is it open? Has anyone been on it lately?


my friend rode his moto on it last weekend. So, "yes"


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> my friend rode his moto on it last weekend. So, "yes"


I want to ride AC Hwy/UBTC/AF Hwy as a circuit on Saturday. Want to go? :devil:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> I want to ride AC Hwy/UBTC/AF Hwy as a circuit on Saturday. Want to go? :devil:


PASS!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> PASS!


My sore legs today are telling me that I'll probably have to postpone that sort of ride until at least Sunday. I just hope the roads up there won't be heavily damaged by the unrelenting deluge next week.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

rocco said:


> My sore legs today are telling me that I'll probably have to postpone that sort of ride until at least Sunday. I just hope the roads up there won't be heavily damaged by the unrelenting deluge next week.


The Times reports that they will be closing all those roads starting on Sunday.


JSR


----------

